
India bans 59 Chinese apps including TikTok and Helo - ashwinm
https://thenextweb.com/in/2020/06/29/india-bans-59-chinese-apps-including-tiktok-and-helo/
======
kumarvvr
This is a right move, in my view.

Chinese infiltration takes a myriad of forms and data collection is one of the
biggest.

And those apps form a basis for click-of-the-button hacking.

And ordinary users will find it very very difficult to determine if an app is
Chinese made or not.

And the Chinese govt. will have it's fingers in everyone of them, one way or
the other.

What I do worry now is that since China has been exposed, it will resort to
even elaborate deceptive methods to hide itself and it's infiltration.

China is not to be trusted.

~~~
nix23
>China is not to be trusted.

Same as the US i suppose.

~~~
yumraj
They are not even in the same universe when it comes to comparing
trustworthiness .

It’s NK & China and then there is everyone else.

~~~
nix23
>trustworthiness

Maybe, but i would not trust anyone of them.

Hint? Iraq has Chemical weapons, and the UAE is our friend, oh and the best
one trump says he is high IQ, bidden is low IQ ;)

------
Ashwin277
India just pulled a China (e.g. China banning FB, Google, etc.)

------
panpanna
How big was tiktok in India anyway?

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
Big enough that American Tiktok users would regularly see Indian content.

